# EOs to help an upset stomach?



## Panda (Nov 25, 2006)

The past few days I've had an upset stomach. I'm not sure the cause of it, but I'm wondering if there are any EOs I could use to help calm it.


----------



## apple (Dec 4, 2006)

Try chamomile


----------



## Mandy (Dec 22, 2006)

Orange can help calm stomach problems as well


----------



## mai (Feb 23, 2007)

peppermint,


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 21, 2007)

Ginger is also used to treat nausea.


----------



## condonethis (Dec 12, 2007)

*what's the dillio...*

*dill *also is great for nausea or indigestion.





about dill  :shock:


----------

